# Speaker Comparison



## gillies (Jul 11, 2008)

Hello. New member here. I was hoping some of you folks might chime in with your opinions about these two speaker setups, or suggest something else that can be had for $1,300 of equal or better quality. Please note that I appreciate a "bright" speaker for my bookshelfs, and have listened to the KEF iQ3, which sound nice to me.

Here is what I am considering:

Aperion - Pair Intimus 5B Bookshelf + Intimus 5C center channel + Bravus 8D powered sub

KEF - Pair iQ3 bookshelf + iQ6c center channel + PSW2500 powered sub

Thanks!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

First of all Welcome to the forum :wave: :wave: :wave:




gillies said:


> Here is what I am considering:
> 
> Aperion - Pair Intimus 5B Bookshelf + Intimus 5C center channel + Bravus 8D powered sub
> 
> ...


I don't have any experience with this speakers ... but after taking a peek online this are my opinions:

1) If it were me I'll go with the KEF they seem to have a better response (iQ3 45Hz to 40KHz and iQ6 65Hz to 40KHz) Aperion frequency response is a little higher (75Hz for 5B and 55Hz for 5C); even when using a sub ... I prefer speakers that can go down to at least 55Hz.

2) As far as the sub ... I heard a lot about the SVS and HSU here at the forum, they have a better response than Aperion (35Hz and 150RMS amp) and KEF (33Hz with 250RMS amp) SVS PB10 goes to 20Hz and has a 300RMS amp ... but if you want to choose between your original options I think KEF is better (in my opinion) :hide:

3) Aperion gives you the oportunity to try the speakers at home ... if you don't like them you can return them (I don't know about KEF), so you can take advantage of this too, try it at home and if there not what you want ... just send them back :bigsmile:

SVS also sells complete packages starting at $999.00 (5.1) and $1175.00 (7.1) ... there's some members who have their subwoofer and are more than happy with them, and also some that got the speakers and are happy too.

By the way, Why are you purchasing just the three front speakers??? ... Do you already have the surrounds??? :huh:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I just came back from Aperion. I'll have an interview with them up in a day or two, and a product review of their entire line in the following episode.

Of course, I only had other Aperion speakers to compare them to at the time, and I haven't heard the Kefs.

I'd say that the difference between the Aperion 5 and 6 series was quite dramatic, and I'm still communicating with them to find out why. The tweeters are the same accrose the line, and the drivers should be similar except for size. Crossover and cabinent design should also be similar, but the 6s were much more enveloping and spacious, and sounded much more transparent than the 5s. The 5s are still a good speaker, but there was less of a difference between the 4 and 5, than the 5 and 6. I know it's a little more money, but if you can swing it across your front 3, it will be a wise investment, especially for music.

The 4 towers were awesome for their size, as well, but cost almost as much as the 6 bookshelves.

As for the sub, unless you need the remote control or have size constraints, I'd still check SVS or HSU. The Bravus did well, but for the money, there are subs with a larger footprint and bigger bang.


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

I have experience with the KEF's you mention and I've always liked their sound. I also like tweeter mounted in the woofer driver design. I took a look at the Aperion speakers and they also look nice. Is there a dealer anywhere that would let you try the KEF's at home and return if you didn't like them? Best thing to do IMO is to try them both in the listening environment and keep your favorite. You might be out a 10% restocking fee or shipping but it would be worth it.

Considering the reviews SVS gets everywhere, I would also suggest looking into that option!


----------

